# Diesel soaked plywood.



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend it. Petroleum products and insects don't mix. Find another use for the 1 1/4" plywood and make the outer covers out of 3/4" stock.


----------



## JStephens (Jan 21, 2015)

If you can smell it... it would be unbearable for the bees. We don't paint the inside of a hive because of off gasing of chemicals.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

I know a large beekeeper that had lids that were either soaked in diesel or used oil. I am not sure which it was. But man did he always have good bees. His pallets were the same. They sure did collect the dust. Lol. I would say try a few to make sure though.


----------



## Tony Rogers (Oct 18, 2012)

Babybee has wise advice,try a few first. I know a beekeeper who soaks his pallets in roofing tar and gasoline with no problem to the bees.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Tony Rogers said:


> Babybee has wise advice,try a few first. I know a beekeeper who soaks his pallets in roofing tar and gasoline with no problem to the bees.


Is this so it is easier to burn when he finds AFB? :lookout:


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Mant peeps have used diesel fuel and copper nap for years 2 dip pallets and boxes


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

I have an old piece of plywood that I would use for working under the car. Has transmission fluid, oil, power steering, antifreeze and you name it, stains on it. I was considering using it because I ran out of the new ply, but haven't yet. Now, after reading, I am reconsidering. :s


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

You could try leaving them out in the weather a few months. Might take care of the smell. Help anyway.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I've heard of some commercial guys using Diesel fuel to mix with the copper nap. to treat equipment so it must work ok or the commercial guys would not be doing it. I can't stand the smell of Diesel so that alone would be enough to keep me from doing it.


----------



## georgiabees (Feb 2, 2010)

johng said:


> I've heard of some commercial guys using Diesel fuel to mix with the copper nap. to treat equipment so it must work ok or the commercial guys would not be doing it. I can't stand the smell of Diesel so that alone would be enough to keep me from doing it.


We have used Diesel Copper Nap 9 years now but PermE8 is now unavailable which required a solvent type mixer.
New brands Canapsol are WATER based for mixers.
I have never had a scent smell if aired out before assembly 30 days then 30 days after assembly before painting.
Set out a shallow dish of Diesel or Gas and it will be evaporated away in a week or less.









John Pluta http://GeorgiaBees.blogspot.com


----------

